# Who is the brazilian translator girl?



## smood (Feb 4, 2007)

The one at ufc 142 in the black clothes, who is she? Shes pretty hot.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

NO idea, but she's creepy as hell when she stares at people's lips. Worst than Rogan's stare-down face.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

Hot? That's what you call that. Lol ok.


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

If you think she is hot then Fedor's translator is hottest! :thumb02:


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Uhh I mean shes okay... I guess?


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

shes a bit on the chubby side thats for sure. but she does have a pretty face


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I want a pic! Didn't notice her during the event so I am wondering if I missed hotness or what.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Ape City said:


> I want a pic! Didn't notice her during the event so I am wondering if I missed hotness or what.


You really didn't miss much, average looking woman at best .


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Probably why I didn't notice her lol.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Hire a nanny if you think she's hot.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

She looks like my sister in law... 

I hate my sister in law.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I wouldn't consider her "Hot" on any scale. Probably average looking with a little bit of make-up. 

(How did I see a thread like this coming?)


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

She's the one who was at previous Rio event. I was very glad to see her back


----------



## smood (Feb 4, 2007)

Shes obviously older but I still love her. She has a classy sophisticated type of beauty.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

smood said:


> Shes obviously older but I still love her. She has a classy sophisticated type of beauty.


I agree. I like her English accent too plus she seems to love MMA. I like Brazilian women especially the dark mixed ones. I'm sure I'll end up marrying one. 

I notice that most MMA fighters have weird looking wives though. I get the impression that the native Brazilians dudes think the _whiter_ looking Brazilian chicks are hotter. Maybe it's a class thing.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

ptw said:


> Hire a nanny if you think she's hot.


hahahhaa exactly. decent face, kinda dumpy body imo but some guys like that shape. maybe if i was a little pudgier myself and looking for a lady who wasn't narrow compared to me?


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

music5x5 said:


> I notice that most MMA fighters have weird looking wives though. I get the impression that the native Brazilians dudes think the _whiter_ looking Brazilian chicks are hotter. Maybe it's a class thing.


Vitor Belfort and Shogun's wives come to mind with that saying.


----------



## ACG (Jan 17, 2012)

*That's me...*

It's always nice to be noticed...clarifying one of your doubts, I'm chubby for sure - actually fat is a more precise word....but quite frankly, it's pretty pathetic that with so many great fights and beautiful people at UFC 142 some people actually waste their time and energy on this....


----------



## ACG (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

ACG said:


> It's always nice to be noticed...clarifying one of your doubts, I'm chubby for sure - actually fat is a more precise word....but quite frankly, it's pretty pathetic that with so many great fights and beautiful people at UFC 142 some people actually waste their time and energy on this....


Wait, are you saying you're the translator?


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

BigPont said:


> Hot? That's what you call that. Lol ok.


hahah had to rep you for that!


----------



## ACG (Jan 17, 2012)

*To notdylan*



NotDylan said:


> Wait, are you saying you're the translator?


Yes, I'm the interpreter (translator works on written material).


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Still hotter than Danny Glo....... I mean Chandella.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

music5x5 said:


> I notice that most MMA fighters have weird looking wives though. I get the impression that the native Brazilians dudes think the _whiter_ looking Brazilian chicks are hotter. Maybe it's a class thing.


Think it's a latino (or ****** or whatever the politically correct term these days is) thing. In Mediterranean countries blondes are considered more beautiful by default, seems to be the same thing in Central and South America.

It goes both ways. I'm from Finland and we have so many blondes, I'll take a brunette any time over a blonde


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

ACG said:


> Yes, I'm the interpreter (translator works on written material).


You should do the interpreting at the US events as well - the "interpreters" they use there are useless. And not as easy on the eyes


----------



## ACG (Jan 17, 2012)

Atras said:


> You should do the interpreting at the US events as well - the "interpreters" they use there are useless. And not as easy on the eyes


You're too nice - thanks!


----------



## smood (Feb 4, 2007)

ACG said:


> It's always nice to be noticed...clarifying one of your doubts, I'm chubby for sure - actually fat is a more precise word....but quite frankly, it's pretty pathetic that with so many great fights and beautiful people at UFC 142 some people actually waste their time and energy on this....


Hey honey sorry so many people here insulted you. You are beautiful. What is your name?


----------



## ACG (Jan 17, 2012)

smood said:


> Hey honey sorry so many people here insulted you. You are beautiful. What is your name?


Thanks formyour comments, but I take it as part of the game!
I tend to laugh at this as I'm used to it.....Nonetheless it's sad to see so many people have little to do and still go around being negative! 
Anyway, my name is Adriana....fat...37...happily married...3 kids....2 full time jobs...


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

ACG said:


> Thanks formyour comments, but I take it as part of the game!
> I tend to laugh at this as I'm used to it.....Nonetheless it's sad to see so many people have little to do and still go around being negative!
> Anyway, my name is Adriana....fat...37...happily married...3 kids....2 full time jobs...


Hey, Adriana. If you are really you then it's nice talking to you. I said in my previous post that you were cute/sexy and I liked your English accent. 


How did you learn English? Do you live in the US? 

Do you tell the fighters to pause after a few sentences and allow you to translate? If not, you should.

Do some of the fighters have weird regional accents that makes it hard for you to understand them?

Is your last name Silva? lol

Shouldn't your name be spelled Adriahna. lol.


----------



## Lambara (Jan 17, 2012)

Parabéns Adriana. Esteve perfeita no UFC Rio. Não ligue para os comentários ofensivos. Na internet todo mundo é crítico de tudo.

Espero ver você mais vezes no UFC.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

music5x5 said:


> Hey, Adriana. If you are really you then it's nice talking to you. I said in my previous post that you were cute/sexy and I liked your English accent.
> 
> 
> How did you learn English? Do you live in the US?
> ...


This person is actually posting from Brazil (at least a Brazilian IP address), I think it's really her.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

If it is really her I am glad she knows not to take comments here seriously. People are way harsher on this connection of tubes.


----------



## ACG (Jan 17, 2012)

Guys,Chandella has to be one of the nicest, most unpretentious people I have ever had the chance to meet....not to mention she is absolutely gorgeous....stop bad mouthing people you don't know....go do something worthwhile...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

ACG said:


> Guys,Chandella has to be one of the nicest, most unpretentious people I have ever had the chance to meet....not to mention she is absolutely gorgeous....stop bad mouthing people you don't know....go do something worthwhile...


i have never once heard anyone say a bad thing about chandella's personality, quite the opposite. but literally her entire job is to look attractive (really literally! she receives a paycheck for standing there and not being ugly!), so complaining about people critiquing her looks is a little silly. it's like being mad about someone critiquing an actor's acting- because he's a nice guy if you get to know him.


----------



## ACG (Jan 17, 2012)

Oi Amigo, obrigada.....com certeza estarei lá!
Seria ótimo receber críticas construtivas de vocês...principalmente nomenclatura técnica...mande todas se possível!
Bj


----------



## ACG (Jan 17, 2012)

It's me!! This is funny! I don't think people are used to the fact that the info they put up onweb is public....and that we can set up alarms toreceive anything posted about us!


----------



## ACG (Jan 17, 2012)

I guess you are right about that!


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

HexRei said:


> This person is actually posting from Brazil (at least a Brazilian IP address), I think it's really her.


And a troll probably wouldn't be too concerned about a false job description 


ACG said:


> Yes, I'm the interpreter (translator works on written material).


And I agree, while she obviously doesn't look like those always more or less same looking photoshopped fashion magazine girls, she has something charismatic about her.

More important than her attractiveness is that, at least that's my impression, she does the interpreting job better than those other guys and that alone already makes me wish to have her more often at the UFC events. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

ACG said:


> Guys,Chandella has to be one of the nicest, most unpretentious people I have ever had the chance to meet....not to mention she is absolutely gorgeous....stop bad mouthing people you don't know....go do something worthwhile...





HexRei said:


> i have never once heard anyone say a bad thing about chandella's personality, quite the opposite. but literally her entire job is to look attractive (really literally! she receives a paycheck for standing there and not being ugly!), so complaining about people critiquing her looks is a little silly. it's like being mad about someone critiquing an actor's acting- because he's a nice guy if you get to know him.


This. I don't care how nice she is she is payed in the hope that I find her attractive. I do not. I want someone I do find attractive to take her place.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow. This threads still going?


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Adriana, you didn't answer my questions (how dare you!).



music5x5 said:


> How did you learn English? Do you live in the US?
> 
> Do you tell the fighters to pause after a few sentences and allow you to translate/interpret? If not, you should.
> 
> ...


----------



## ACG (Jan 17, 2012)

I did...right next to themon your first post!


----------



## smood (Feb 4, 2007)

ACG said:


> Thanks formyour comments, but I take it as part of the game!
> I tend to laugh at this as I'm used to it.....Nonetheless it's sad to see so many people have little to do and still go around being negative!
> Anyway, my name is Adriana....fat...37...happily married...3 kids....2 full time jobs...


Do not worry Adriana, I am not trying to get you lol. I just wanted to know who you were (maybe you were somewhat famous) and then I would make sure I didn't forget you. 

Do not let all these other guys effect you in anyway. You are having a great life and there are many people who believe you are beautiful including your family.


----------



## ACG (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm not worried! I'm known in my professions, but far from famous. 

I find all of this funny! 
Anyway...have a goodtime!


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

So...no one else find's it weird that the translator from UFC Rio just happens to start posting in a thread about herself...what the hell is going on...


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

ptw said:


> So...no one else find's it weird that the translator from UFC Rio just happens to start posting in a thread about herself...what the hell is going on...


lol I found it quite humorous! The odds of that happening are next to none!


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Mods she needs a sign that says 'MMA interpreter' under her name.

:thumb02:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Meh, i don't buy this.
It maybe aswell be a braziian poster trolling us all.

Adriana, if it's really you, can you post a pic to prove it?


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Meh, i don't buy this.
> It maybe aswell be a braziian poster trolling us all.
> 
> Adriana, if it's really you, can you post a pic to prove it?


I'm also finding this hard to believe, but hey, if it is you, good job  :thumbsup:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

And if it is you, i think you look really great.
Pretty, classy and probably delicious. :thumb02:


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

And she got to meet danny Glover!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

AmdM said:


> Meh, i don't buy this.
> It maybe aswell be a braziian poster trolling us all.
> 
> Adriana, if it's really you, can you post a pic to prove it?


I got a pretty good nose for trolls, I think she's legit. And I think the odds that some random Brazilian decided to troll aren't much higher than the odds that she googled around the web looking for discussions about her the day after her big worldwide TV appearance 

FWIW googling "mma brazilian interpeter"- the first hit is this thread. same with "brazilian interpreter ufc".


----------



## ACG (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

^^fixed the link for you  is that Royce on the far left of you and JDS? badass!


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

ACG said:


>


I'm still having a hard time believing it is you, but if it is I'd just like to say that I think you do a great job. Looking forward to watching you continue your work with the UFC.

Ed Soares is also good, but when he translates for the fighters he manages I often wonder how much he actually filters.


----------



## ACG (Jan 17, 2012)

Guys, there r plenty of pictures on the web....but none really worth looking at...tried to 
Post a cool one here, but not sure if that's working...does it only go through with a url?
This is the stupidest thread....but I'm laughing with my boys at every wasted moment here!


----------



## ACG (Jan 17, 2012)

Royce...who was sadly not able to be in Brazil for this past fight...and JDS.


----------



## ACG (Jan 17, 2012)

How do u that?


----------



## ACG (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

ACG said:


> How do u that?


you just had an extra http:// on the beginning of the link. i stripped it.


----------



## ACG (Jan 17, 2012)

*Nogueiras*


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

last two aren't something i can fix- make sure the link you post ends in .jpg, or you aren't copy/pasting the photo's address properly such that I can resolve it :/ Be sure its the blown-up photo and not just the thumbnail that facebook throws up when you view an album, and it should post just fine.


----------



## ACG (Jan 17, 2012)

Another try...none of these end in jpg..

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....331192843569933.78032.100000376590715&type=3


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Adriana, faz "copiar url da imagem" com o botão direito do rato e cola aqui


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

ACG said:


> Another try...none of these end in jpg..
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....331192843569933.78032.100000376590715&type=3


Didn't work "content is currently unavailable" 

I'll be waiting though hahha


----------



## ACG (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

ACG said:


>


Alright I'm convinced.

One thing I can't stand is when a Brazilian reporter asks a Brazlian fighter is Portuguese, the fighter answers it in Portugese and then the next question in the conference is asked and nothing gets interpreted. 

Now I'm not referring to events held in Brazil. This happens sometimes at events in the U.S.

The UFC should always have you on hand so that you can at least give a general outline of the question asked and general fighter response.


----------



## ACG (Jan 17, 2012)

They're moving in that direction. Send all of your suggestions...I'll see what we can implement next time.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Also I like that you don't just relay the message of the fighter in a robotic fashion. You tend to express the enthusiasm and emotion in which they are conveying the message, which in my eyes is a huge part of interpretation.

I'm sure I'm not telling you anything you don't know though hahah


----------



## ACG (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the good comments,but send your constructive criticism too - they 're very important so we can keep trying to improve.


----------



## adolf (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh my Oh my really !! ?

i got tired to talk always with these ugly men  (im kidding)
I hope brasilians fighters never learn english to have you around for litle longer ! :hug:


----------



## ACG (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Adolf , that would be great, but these guys r all making me lose my job with all of them learning English!!! Look at JDS - he's now fluent...after only a few months of teaching himself English!


----------



## adolf (Jan 25, 2011)

Dont worry, there are always people who never learn :thumb02:


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

ACG said:


> Thanks for the good comments,but send your constructive criticism too - they 're very important so we can keep trying to improve.


I find that when some fighters try to speak English to answer a question (example: Lyoto Machida at the press conference in Toronto with Jon Jones well before the fight) when a interpreter is not present, they tend to shorten their answer as opposed to the more articulate answer they would be able to give speaking in their native tongue (in most cases Portuguese). Therefore, the fighters need to be more conscious about when they should use you to interpret and when they should use the basic English that they have in their arsenal to answer the question.

Most people have patience with this and will appreciate a more articulate answer to a question that has to be interpreted compared to a "limited broken English" answer from the fighter.

I also think that the interpreter should have a designated seat up with the fighters during conferences. I have not liked it in the past when you are not sitting at the front and I can't actually see you when you are speaking. Usually they have you off to the side if memory serves me correctly. Like they say, 90 percent of communication is non-verbal and having you up front with the fighters would be very valuable in my opinion.

Also Dana should introduce you at press conferences or Tom Wright if it's in Canada and he is acting as host.


----------



## ACG (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions,which I'll talk to production about...there r microphone issues with me being next to them as the recordings in the diff languages would get confusing. Lets tr to fi d a way to sort them out - at least in Brazil when I'm with them.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Eh...I'm still not buyin it...

But I'll play along anyway. You did a great job Adriana.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

dlxrevolution said:


> Eh...I'm still not buyin it...
> 
> But I'll play along anyway. You did a great job Adriana.


I still also feel like I may be getting clowned, but what's the worst that could happen? 

I look like an idiot for posting my opinions on what I think should be done with interpreting in the UFC?

Meh I have tons of time on my hands and I don't really care if it's being wasted here haha


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

Adriana, you should talk to the guys before the press conferences and get them to rehearse pausing after each sentence (so you can translate). I hate when the fighters talk for 2 minutes then expect you to remember exactly what they said.

Did you live in the US at one point? I bet you lived in Miami.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

I always wondered if you are an MMA fan, or did you just learn the hard way how to translate all the lingo (arm bars and rear-naked chokes and jabs)?

Cool pics with JDS and Royce.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

If you give a shoutout to MR BRESK after Renan decimates Jorgenson I will not only truly believe you (and so will the rest of the board), i'll also be forever indebted to you.

So, what you say? :thumb02:


----------



## Samin00 (Feb 3, 2011)

So what if it is her, yall are acting like she's a fighters wife or something.

Only cool thing about her is she knows some fighter woooow how awesome -.-

I bet this topic is the hightlight of her career XD


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ACG said:


>


Haha, his look. Looks like you told him you'd beat him up if he doesn't behave properly. 



Ryan1522 said:


> I find that when some fighters try to speak English to answer a question (example: Lyoto Machida at the press conference in Toronto with Jon Jones well before the fight) when a interpreter is not present, they tend to shorten their answer as opposed to the more articulate answer they would be able to give speaking in their native tongue (in most cases Portuguese). Therefore, the fighters need to be more conscious about when they should use you to interpret and when they should use the basic English that they have in their arsenal to answer the question.
> 
> Most people have patience with this and will appreciate a more articulate answer to a question that has to be interpreted compared to a "limited broken English" answer from the fighter.
> 
> ...


These are pretty good suggestions, I support them. If there are any microphone issues as Adriana said, they could at least turn the camera.



Samin00 said:


> So what if it is her, yall are acting like she's a fighters wife or something.


She plays part in the MMA business in an area that is not talked about much. So besides all those same topics that come up all the time it's something new and interesting to talk about.



Samin00 said:


> Only cool thing about her is she knows some fighter woooow how awesome -.-


Which is more than 99,9% of MMA fans could say of themselves. Of course, you wouldn't like to have access to high level fighters to talk to them personally.


----------



## ACG (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm not going to be there....I only work in Brazil.

I grew up in DC and still spend a huge amount of time here (dc)

We do make sure the guys know to stop...but they are either so excited or so mad when they are interviewed that they cant stop...I usually have my hand near their back to poke them when I need them to stop...hardly ever works!

I never liked MMA before December of 2010 when I began doing work for the UFC last year, but after the first event I was hooked....but I need to take some time to study names and jargon....there are soool many....

Sorry if you feel stupid giving me suggestions....but this is the best way to get the real ones....and no, I'm not clowning anyone.....but also don't want to be posting pictures....


----------



## ACG (Jan 17, 2012)

Highlight of my career? That's really funny!!


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

ACG said:


> We do make sure the guys know to stop...but they are either so escited or....


Adriana, thanks for answering my question about making the fighters pause after a sentence. I've always wanted to know what must be going through the interpreter's head while the fighter is rambling on and on.


How did you find this thread?
Are there any fighters that are really hard to understand because they have a weird regional accent?
Is it really true that Dos Santos is learning English on his own with no Rosetta Stone, Primsleurs etc?
Why do so many Brazilian fighters say "for sure?" Is it carried over from a common Portuguese expression that means something similar.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

music5x5 said:


> [*]Is it really true that Dos Santos is learning English on his own with no Rosetta Stone, Primsleurs etc?


I can't say how Dos Santos learns/acquires his English, but being quite into languages myself I can say something about language learning/acquisition in general. The most important thing is the willingness to learn the new language (not like "It'd be cool if I could speak that language." but "I really want to learn it and I'm willing to put effort in the learning process!"). I think that's the case with Dos Santos, he seems to enjoy to learn English. A very effective way to actually get a grip of the new language is to put yourself in situations were you just have to speak that language (i.e. because nobody speaks your native language). It's good if you have people that are willing to correct you. Those language programs like Rosetta Stone or Pimsleur are a nice support to get a feeling for the structure of the language and proper pronunciation, but they are not what makes you actually learn the language. The essential thing is to practice and speak/write with people, trying to communicate your own ideas/subjects. That way you can get to a good conversational level in three months and becoming more or less fluent in six months. You will still have an accent and do mistakes, but you could talk about most non too specific topics. So I guess Dos Santos in first place just has talked a lot with native English speakers.



music5x5 said:


> [*]Why do so many Brazilian fighters say "for sure?" Is it carried over from a common Portuguese expression that means something similar.
> [/LIST]


I can't speak Portuguese yet (it's on my list of languages to learn though), so I don't know about that particular expression, so it is possible that it's a direct translation of a common Portuguese expression. But in general for people that learn a new language it's quite common that if they recognize an expression in the new language which is used often they stick to that expression and sort of "over use" it. As they are limited in the number of expressions compared to a native speaker, it's just normal that they use those expressions familiar to them more often.


----------



## ACG (Jan 17, 2012)

music5x5 said:


> Adriana, thanks for answering my question about making the fighters pause after a sentence. I've always wanted to know what must be going through the interpreter's head while the fighter is rambling on and on.
> 
> 
> How did you find this thread?
> ...


I have an ongoing search of all events I work in - ufc and others, so whenever something having to do with translation of these events is posted, I get an automatic copy of it. It's really helpful to get fee dback from people who don't care who you are as it's usually sincere.

The regional accents aren't too bad, but sometimes the fact that they have mouth guards on or are breathing hard....and excited...makes their diction horrible. This past dightbwasn't to bad as I had a mic straight into my ear, so I could hear fairly well.

Junior is learning on his own. I know him and his wife very well - he tried lessons for a month or so, but justbdidn't fitninto his schedule, but he takes every chance possible to practice...he asks us not to help him, but just to be on stand by!

In Portuguese theysay "com certeza" a lot too....so the easiest way to fit thisinto Englishnis "for sure"...,

Voiceless' comments on language are exact...Junior is a great example of this.

A.


----------



## Death Clutch (Jan 19, 2012)

You have done a good job. Keep on.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

If all the Brazilians learn English. You will still have a job translating for that brick for brains Palharis.


----------



## Bilaloz (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello Adriana, first of all I think you're very pretty and you are not fat. 
Just wondering does the UFC pay you well?
I think you should be an MMA reporter like Ariel Halwani and Karyn Bryant, you already know lots of fighters so it should make it easier.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Bilaloz said:


> Hello Adriana, first of all I think you're very pretty and you are not fat.
> Just wondering does the UFC pay you well?
> I think you should be an MMA reporter like Ariel Halwani and Karyn Bryant, you already know lots of fighters so it should make it easier.


haha wow. maybe she should become a crane operator, if we're going to talk about waltzing into new lines of work out of the blue. that job pays really well.


----------



## Bilaloz (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't know about crane operator, but since she already talks to fighters on a regular basis, it's close to her line of work, it seems like a good idea.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

And maybe Ariel Helwani can translate too.

On a serious note, here's a real question:
How exactly did you go about getting a position for the UFC as a translator? Where do you find out about career opportunities with the UFC?


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

ok can somebody tell me which thread page has her nude pics posted


----------

